# Old tech jet aircraft



## a_majoor (14 Feb 2010)

A remarkable experimental Italian jet aircraft from the WW II era. Some of this tech might return (say electric motors driving the compressor fan) since there is a promise of high fuel efficient flight:

http://warandgame.wordpress.com/2007/09/26/caproni-campini-ni-cc2/



> *Caproni-Campini N.1 (CC.1 & CC.2)*
> 
> The Caproni-Campini N.1 used an ingenious way of propelling itself. The piston engine inside the fuselage drove a ducted fan and fuel was bled and ignited in the compressed air emitted through the tailpipe. With a maximum speed of only 375 km/h (233 mph), the N.1 served only to prove its propulsion concept was possible. The design limitations meant that development would be fruitless, and as Italy’s war effort gained momentum, thoughts turned to more immediate problems.
> 
> ...


----------

